# PPE came in today



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

No problems with sharp pointy stuff now!!!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Ha!

No need for a Shop Apron with pockets.

Just glue magnets on each of your hand tools and stick them on your armor plates. ;-)

Work Safely and keep that Apron lubricated and coated Boeshield T-9

- Grandpa Len


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

but does it have a heart?

not every tin man does, ya know!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You'll hate that thing when you realize you're all suited up and you hafta PEE!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll bet it has a "trap door"

I have a red wool union suite the would be perfect to ware under that tin can.


----------

